# long finned white clouds



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

my long finned white clouds have stopped breeding. I haave been succesful in breeding these for just over 1 year(traded over 100 to lfs). Nothing has really changed in breeder tank with the exception of snails. Small snails are now present(how many I'm not sure , but I see them) have probably entered with plants from 180 g.No snail issue in 180 (clown loaches between 3-7 years old.) Are the snails eating eggs(I think so)?Or are they out of season(Iknow they prefer cooler water(spring fall) ).They are in basement with no heat but avg.70-72 f.The fish are not that common from what I have read, so I really want to be able to supply them to fish people.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

You can not breed egg scattererrs, like Clouds, with Snails. Anything on the bottom, including eggs, is considered food. This also goes for any bottom feeding fish like Plecos, Loaches and Corys. You need to clean your Snails out of your breeding tank by removing any plants (Plastic or Natural). Grow plants from dry Bulbs, they contain no snails. You may also need to replace or steralize you gravel to eliminate any hidden snails.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you. Thought the same my self. Bare bottom 30 breeder so no big deal to sterilize. Have 40 breeder(with snails{I'm sure} and plants only) that i can sterilize andre-set up for transfer.One more question; will snails be transported on sponge filter(do I need new or to "kill existing ones)? Really appreciate the help.I was going to do this shortly anyway.Can't stand to be unproductive and am open to ideas.Thank you again.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Snails will transfer in ways you can't believe. I breed a lot of egg-layers, and have come to hate snails. It seems snails always manage to survive... be thorough.

Longfins are more available where I am than regular white clouds. There was a long period where they vanished, at least around here, but now I'd say 2 out of 3 shipments are the fancy domestic form. The short finned version can get hard to find here.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would like to thank nav for his attention to my email to him. The quality of his answeres are nothing short of fact . Many post say IMHO but his is insight(the difference is backing it up) is not opinion but fact(his talent for breeding is back up). Also his "test" or trial for bob is to be admired and repeted by those who want to know.I do not know all(I wish) but am not affraid to sound less than informed.Many here offer great advice and insight.I am greatul to all. Neon I do thank you also. You were first to confirm. I read many post(sometimes first{before anyone else answers }) and hesitate to offer my opinion. I wait to hear what others say before jumping in (look before you leap). I'll jump from whatever for me and mine, that's what I''m responsible for, and not affraid to be wrong for me (live and learn) but don't feel comfy sending someone else on the wild goose chase. It almost always takes more than most think ,just not sure what everyone else will subject themselves to. Thank you to all who try to help others.


----------

